# Can hedgehogs eat fruits?



## popcorn (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello everyone, I'm kinda new here and I have a question about food. 
So, I bought a hedgehog today (my first hedgie) and the people there told me that I *can't* give them fruits otherwise the hedgie will die. That they should only eat cat food and insects (of course not from the wild but from a pet shop). 
So is this true? I though I could give her small pieces of bananas and stuff like that. 
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

They lied to you. 

Look under the nutrition part of the forum, there is a sticky that talks about safe treats and tells you which fruit are ok and which could killed him, like grapes.


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html


----------



## TheSmurf (Oct 24, 2016)

We've found our hedgie a little fussy (which I find cute and similar to me  ), he likes red apple flesh, not green. Doesn't like banana, undecided about pawpaw. Doesn't eat from my kids (yet), but no prob from my Wife or I.

Good luck finding your hedgie's preference, we found it fun


----------

